# micro monitor not working completly



## sp (Jun 7, 2006)

The micro monitor on the 2000 sunline i bought is not working for all functions. It lights up when the onboard fresh water pump is switched on and it reads the battery levels when the battery button is pushed but the level indicators for the fresh water, gray, and black tanks don't light at all. I've tried to check when they are all empty and when there is something in the gray and/or black tanks.

Any ideas what the problem might be? Thanks, sp


----------



## sp (Jun 14, 2006)

micro monitor not working completly

41 looks any no thoughts? Come on guys...give it a shot.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 14, 2006)

micro monitor not working completly

Must be a bad ground connection.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2006)

micro monitor not working completly

Dirty sensors in the tanks, bad wires, bad board :question:  Sometimes on mine if I flip the button a couple times it will then read the levels.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 15, 2006)

micro monitor not working completly

The battery level indication is just a voltmeter and does not have an outside power supply and the water pump is a separate circuit, so that leaves the tank indicators which would share a 12V-dc power source and also have a common ground. I would first check the back of the panel for a proper ground. You need a meter to do that as it should be 0 ohms or near that from the ground pin to the frame of the RV or the negative side of the the battery. For the power, it is very likely that there is a fuse somewhere for the indicators. If you have a meter, it will be very easy to check to see if the 12V power is there by reading from that pin to the ground side, once you know that it is good. There is also a pretty good chance that it could be a bad or a dirty connection. Very often just unplugging and replugging the connections a few times will correct the problem.


----------



## Lakejumper (Jun 18, 2006)

micro monitor not working completly

Check the ground first.  Mine would flicker the lights and then all of the lights would not light up at all.  I bought a new monitor and that didn't fix it.  I have a new one for sale (cheap!) if anyone needs it.  Anyway, it turned out to be the ground.  Rather than tracing it back to where it was grounded, we just ran another wire to another ground and it works fine now.


----------



## sp (Jun 18, 2006)

micro monitor not working completly

Thanks for the info everyone! I'll check it out when I get a few minutes. I'll let you know what happens.
sp


----------



## sp (Aug 7, 2006)

RE: micro monitor not working completly

Well, I pulled off the plate and checked out all the wiring and replaced the cover. Everything worked! Must have been a loose connection. I wish all problems were that easy.

Thanks again,
sp


----------

